

End of the world DRM-free sale - yread
http://www.gog.com/#

======
BrianEatWorld
Its a legit site. Its a good membership to have because about twice a year
they will give out some games for free. In fact, just last week, Duke Nukem
3D: Atomic Edition was free for 48 hours. These are in addition to the eight
or so titles that are always free.

If you are looking to buy, their current holiday sale seems to run like most
Steam sales, so it may be worth holding off on purchases until the end of the
sale for a chance at getting more than 50% off.

------
jasonkostempski
Took a little digging to find the How-It-Works page
<http://www.gog.com/support/website_help/downloads_and_games>

I really want the Ultima pack. Is this site legit?

~~~
clone1018
Yes it's legit, they've been in business forever.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GOG.com>

~~~
jasonkostempski
How do I know I can trust you and that wiki page? :) Got the pack. Good thing
I took off the next 10 days. If anyone is looking for me, I'll be in the
abyss.

~~~
clone1018
I don't really care if you trust me.

~~~
jasonkostempski
:(

------
achompas
Love GOG--they do a lot of work to get old games working on modern systems.
Installing Fallout 2 on Win 7 was as simple as downloading, running the
executable, and playing.

I'm loving Baldur's Gate I and II right now, so here's a (potentially obvious)
question: should I get Neverwinter Nights? Or are they significantly different
from one another?

Same question for Icewind Dale too.

------
mysterywhiteboy
Tried and failed to sign up for an account before the promo ended. Seems like
it was just timing out. :(

~~~
wtetzner
I don't understand. It says the sale goes until January 3rd. Or was there
another one that I missed?

~~~
salzig
yes, there was another one. ie: <http://www.gog.com/promo/bullfrog_favourites>

------
shmerl
Don't forget to vote for adding Linux games to GOG:
<http://www.gog.com/wishlist/site/add_linux_versions_of_games>

------
Aardwolf
You can't possibly play these all before the world ends!

------
michal_0001
nice

